# Unfortunately, Nfc service has stopped



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi i'm newbie here, recently i just install the new ics to my hp touchpad , after the installation done , then i bơot *cynamogen9 , the sceen poop ups UNFORTUNATELY, NFC SERVICE HAS STOPPED , anyone could help? any help would be great and am really thankfull for that , thanks *


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

well, i have not had a chance to install CM9 yet (tonight) but since the TP does not have an NFC chip that is why you are getting that message. if it goes away and doesn't return, just let it be. but if it keep poping up, you are going to have to uninstall the system application (not sure of the name off the top of my head) with root explorer or something similar.


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've got this problem too.


----------



## chico14j (Sep 18, 2011)

There's no way to move past the error, so uninstalling it with root explorer or any other application seems impossible.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Reboot into recovery, adb shell and delete it yourself.
Or remove it from the gapps zip and reflash it all.


----------



## chico14j (Sep 18, 2011)

How do you get to adb shell from clockwork? And I have re-flashed it, doing a "dirty" install through ACME2 twice. Didn't fix the problem either time. I installed it with different GAPPS (w/o NFc) and then with no GAPPS at all. Even still, it shows up.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

I use TWRP, but its just done the same is using adb normally. I just don't think it works right when we boot. I had to do it in recovery.
Either way, boot into recovery, go into mounts and storage and mount system. Saves a command.
cd /system/app
rm *Nfc* [deletes NfcGoogle.apk]
cd /system/etc/permissions
rm *nfc*

I think the capitals matter, and the *s save you from typing the whole file name. The main thing to delete is the nfc app, I don't think there permissions matter.


----------



## ZepTeppe (Oct 18, 2011)

I ran into this exact same problem on my first install attempt. I used ACMEUninstaller and did a clean install without gapps and everything worked fine.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

i ended up redoing mine with webos doctor then reinstalling everything again....a little thorough but it worked fine


----------



## aquariumdude (Jan 19, 2012)

DanWilson exactly what do you do to delete the gapp? I have the same problem as the rest of you guys. it seems i downloaded the wrong gapp to cause this error since theres a newer gapp out. How would i go about this guys?


----------



## test9876543 (Oct 19, 2011)

see my post here to delete the nfc parts and avoid the error without having to completely wipe:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15509-releasealpha0-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/page__view__findpost__p__402221


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

I did a clean flash in CWM to get around this problem.

I used the official ICS gapps.


----------



## bicpen (Jan 19, 2012)

burntcookie90 said:


> I did a clean flash in CWM to get around this problem.
> 
> I used the official ICS gapps.


Where would that be located? I thought I had the office one? goo-me?


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

bicpen said:


> Where would that be located? I thought I had the office one? goo-me?


I used this one: http://goo-inside.me/gapps/gapps-ics-20111125-2.zip


----------

